# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  يا دمعة العين احلى قصيده

## امير الضلام

قلـت الـوداع وجاوبـت دمعـة العيـن
تـجـرح بساتـيـن الـخـدود النـديـه 

واغضت..وشفت بعينها الحـزن حزنيـن
وصاحت علـى الفرقـا انـا مـو قويـه 

وجاوبتهـا ارجـوك ..تكفـيـن تكفـيـن
والله دمـعـك يشـعـل الـنـار فـيّـه 

وقـالـت تعاهدني..عـهـاد المحبـيـن
الله يـخـون الـلـي يـخـون بخـويّـه 

قلـت ابشـري واللـي خلقـك لاتظنيـن
حـرااااام ماغيـرك عشـقـت آدمـيـه 

وقصّت شعرها...قلت انـا..وش تسويـن
قالـت ابـي ..مـن غرتـي لـك هديـه 

ونادتنـي الغربه...علـى الهـم والبـيـن
احسّـب الأيـااااام... روحـه... وجيّـه 

وفـي كـل ليله...ترتسـم بيـن رمشيـن
خيالها...بـيـن الـرمـوش... الشقـيـه 

غربة سنه...فـي ذمتـي غربـة سنيـن
متى علـى الله.. يلتقـي الحـي... حيـه 

خلاص...هانت...مابقـى غيـر يوميـن
خـلالالالاص ... قفّت..غربـةٍ جرهديـه 

ورجعت....شوقي في خفوقي... براكيـن
ورجعـت انـا... كلـي لها....جاذبـيـه 

وسألت ما ردّوا...وانا اصيح هي..وين !!!
وكلٍ نثر... مـن داخـل العيـن... مَيّـه 

وفـي معمعـة حزني...تلقيـت رمحيـن
قالـوا توفـت ..غافلتـهـا ...المنـيـه 

وفـي غرغرتها...ماذكرت...غيرحرفيـن
تشهـدت بسـمـك... شـفـاه البنـيـه 

وتزاحمـت فـي داخلي...ألـف سكـيـن
والحزن..يطويـنـي ثمانيـن....طـيّـه 

صدمه..وجابتني علـى الارض..نصفيـن
وشلـون راحـت دون... ذنـب وخطيـه 

تكفون....دلونـي علـى القبر..هالحيـن
مـاعـااااد فيـنـي للصبر....مقـدريـه 

ووقفـت اطالـع قبرها...بيـن نصبـيـن
وجلست..اضـم اغلـى النصايـب عليّـه 

واصيح....وش بك يا غلا.. مـا ترديـن
اشتقـت.. همس..إشفاهك...النرجسـيـه 

وش فيك...جيت من السفر...مـا تهليـن
ماهي بلك عـاده....ولا انتـي... رديـه

----------


## الكاذبه

ابيات جدا رائعه 

مبدع ومتميز 

بالتوفيق لك يارب 

مع تحيات 

الكاذبه

----------


## ساريه

يسلمو اخي على ابداع قلمك الرائع وكلماتك الصادقه 

               تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## رونق الزهر

اسلوب ادبي في منتهى الروعة 
تحياتي رونق الزهر

----------


## MESHEEL

تسلم يديك ع الابداع والاحساس الجميل والكلمات المعبره 
يعطيك العافيه

----------


## alzahrani33

صح لسانك مليون ولايكفون .. وسلم منطوقك ولاهنت 
نزف حروفك كآنت الأروع هنا
باحساسك استطعت ان تصنع من تلك الحروف ابيات تبقى روعتها
في هذا المتصفح..
كتبت فأجدت وأبدعت
بـ إنتظار جديدك القادم
تقبل مروري
دُمت بود

----------

